# Mixer XLR outs are 6db higher than the TRS outs. Why?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Mackie PROFX8 that I output to powered speakers using balanced line-level outs.

There are TWO sets of outputs for the main mix:

TRS jacks
XLR jacks at 6db hotter

I don't understand WHY the XLR outs are hotter than the TRS jacks, or what sort of implications that would have.

I'm getting ready to buy a new set of cables for this and I'm wondering whether to get XLR or TRS. The speakers (EV ZLX-12P) can take either one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you using a TRS cable to connect your line outs to your nex device? If you are not, you will get a signal down 6db


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Are you using a TRS cable to connect your line outs to your nex device? If you are not, you will get a signal down 6db


Yeah, right now I'm using 10' TRS to TRS cables between the mixer main outputs and the powered speakers.

I want to be able to position the speakers further away so I'm looking into buying some longer cables.

I was planning to get TRS to TRS cables again, around 25' or so, but I could just as well use XLR to XLR.

I just don't understand this thing about +6db on the XLR outputs.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I just had a look at the manual and it seems that is the way it is designed. Page 8 of the manual states TRS out is 6db down.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

This is rather common. The XLR is properly balanced. Either using a transformer (some minor signal loss unless compensated for) or electronically with an inverting unity gain amp stage (which is what your Mackie is using). The TRS outs are there for flexibility of connection and may not be proper balanced, but split off the signal before the inverting amp and just a 'ground sense" or 'servo balanced' connection type (the hot and cold are not both carrying signal just opposite phase, only hot is the signal, cold is just loaded whith an appropriate impedance so as to work with legacy gear expecting balanced signals). Due to this, when the downstream input 'does the math' to convert balanced to unbalanced for internal use, the sum/difference comes out -6db on the TRS because there is no second signal.being flipped and summed back in. This also depends on the nature of the input however (def with transformer input, electronic may not apply). So what it really is, is that , depending on what is connected to what, the signal may be 6 db down vs the XLR, but not necessarily.

In normal practice this won't matter too much but if your run from mix output to e.g. interface or powered speakers is very long and/or the area is very noisey (do your amps pick up radio etc?) use the XLR outs (converting to TRS on the other end as needed). If the downstream gear doesn't have a balanced input, only use the TRS - there's no helping noise rejection via use of a balanced line in that case without adding stuff to the chain.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahhh, so that’s why I never “pushed” vocals on the master (XLR) outs, I thought it was the initial gain stage that was too hot.
Hmm. There you go, thanks GG.


Granny Gremlin said:


> XLR is properly balanced.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Greg Ellis said:


> I'm wondering whether to get XLR or TRS


Rent a pair of each at L&M to test before committing to buy?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL, a 4 year old thread rises from the dust.

I ended up using XLR cables, and I've since bought a new mixer.


----------

